# How to stop fatties sticking when rolling?



## jond (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi All,

I had my first go at a fatty last weekend and am going to have a go at a couple more tomorrow.

I used greaseproof paper underneath and above the sausage meat but it was incredibly sticky and i had a bit of a fight with it :( 

Does anyone have any recommendations to make the process easier?  I have thought about putting the sausage meat in the freezer for a while before preparing and also possibly using breadcrumbs with some rub in it.

New to Fatties, smoking and preparing\cooking from scratch so it's a huge learning curve at the moment but loving it :)

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## wutang (Aug 16, 2008)

I usually lay it out on some saran wrap that I have given a light spray with some Pam or other cooking spray.


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 16, 2008)

JonD,

Try searching the forum - these guys have some real cool tips on making them - taught me how to do it.  The ziploc trick is the best!

Here is one we did last weekend or so.  The Bacon weave is so impressive to guests - I learned it here.  And it helps the release out of the zip loc as well!


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 16, 2008)

i dont know who posted the method that i use, but it works really well. Put the sausage in a gallon ziploc bag while it is still cold, roll it out and cut from the opening to the bottom of the bag and open it up that way.  overlap saran wrap onto bag Fill and roll onto the saran wrap. roll it up in the saran wrap and twist the ends to seal the fatty better and smoke.  if i find the original post with pics ill put a link up for u to check out.  good luck


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 16, 2008)

here's the link to some techniques:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=20220


----------



## krusher (Aug 16, 2008)

the zip lock works good, but I hate to waste a ziplock, what I do is use waxpaper, and spray with a little bit of pam,  it will come rite off no problem.

hope this helps, have a good weekend


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 16, 2008)

here is the link


----------



## jond (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks all :)

I had seen the Ziploc method but they are not that common in the UK, have no idea what PAM is but assuming some kind of spray oil which i have.

The most fundamental think i have found whilst reading the throwdown thread is i think my sausage meat is the problem, i figured a 1lb (500G) chub was the sausage meat for sausage rolls etc but i suspect the meat content etc vs what you can buy in the US may be pivotal.

I'm going to head out first thing and buy some really good sausage and de skin them and then use that as the base and see how i go, certainly explains why i was having such trouble.....  it also opens up the options immensely :D

I love this place :)

Thanks once again.

Jon.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 17, 2008)

Keep everthin as cold as ya can, when it starts ta warm up it will stick.  I use wax paper ta roll on, seems to work good,  then use the paper ta carry the fattie to the smoker.  

I use two pounds a meat fer mine flatten them out ta bout 3/8 er 1/2 inch thick, keep the fillins back from the edges a ways ta hep seal shut when done rollin.

Pam is a no stick cookin spray, as you said oil based.  As fer fat content, our breakefest sausage tends ta be a bit fatty.  I don't know fer sure the percentages.  That part yall might must have ta play with a bit.  Good luck.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 17, 2008)

I use pam and it doesn't stick


----------



## jond (Aug 17, 2008)

Cheers, time for an update...

I went and bought some high quality, high meat content sausage and threw then in the freezer as soon as I got home to cool them.  Whilst they were "chilling out" so to speak I got the greaseproof paper ready and figured out the filling.

I pulled the sausages out of the freezer and they had started to freeze in places but not much, i then skinned them and worked them into a ball ready to roll, this was actually a lot easier than I had been led to believe.

I then sprayed the greaseproof paper with a little bit of spray EVOO and put the sausage ball on it, sprayed the second piece of greaseproof and rolled it out, the paper cam off amazingly easy :) then filled with Mozarrela, Hot Pepponi, Cayenne Pepper, Tabasco & Mixed Herbs.  It was sooo much easier to roll back up than last time and i created a beauty :)  pics will follow.

Back to the fridge whilst i sorted the other stuff out and then brought her back out for the bacon covering and added a little jerk seasoning.  So overall todays experience of fattie making has been an absolute joy compared to last time thanks to all the advice provided here :)

It's in the smoker now along with some meatballs and sausage :)

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## chrome (Aug 17, 2008)

I use wax paper sprayed with Pam.
It doesn't stick, but likes to tear.


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Jul 12, 2013)

0712131348.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 12, 2013


















0712131349.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 12, 2013






                                     First off make the bacon weave on wax paper.  OK folks here's a great tip.  Get a plastic sushi mat(wood will work too,plastic easier to clean) cover with saran and after you roll out your meat( I do it in a 1 gallon slider bags and I put it in the freezer for 15 minutes, makes it easier to cut out of the bag and roll) The sushi mat is just like the old fatty mat if you know what I mean, works the same way!













0712131354.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 12, 2013






So first I laid the sausage on the saran(sushi mat under saran) then provolone,pepperoni,grilled hot sausage,













0712131356.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 12, 2013






then basil,grilled onion,grilled,peppers and topped with mozzarella(forgot to take pic with mozz)













0712131401.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 12, 2013






also forgot to take pick of the sausage rolled,but here's the rolled fatty with the bacon,can't wait to light her up! Those pics will follow tomorrow! I feel proud as this was my first attempt at rolling food fattys, I also made a mexican fatty( sausage,jalapeno cheddar,onion,tomato,cilantro,jalapeno,lime juice cumin, S & P, and of course, tabasco, that I'm going to smoke tomorrow as well.


----------



## rodneyhiller (Jul 12, 2013)

I used wax paper.. it worked really well.. you can put another piece of wax paper on top if you use a rolling pin on the meat


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Jul 13, 2013)

Here they are finished and then plated













0713131835b.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 13, 2013


















0713131859.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 13, 2013


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Jul 15, 2013)

and todays leftovers













0714131329a.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 15, 2013


----------

